# Has anyone had a pax complain to uber that you have a dash cam?



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Just curious. I'm sure there have been paxs that noticed the dash cam and asked questions about it


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Just last night I picked up a group of 4 women, all in their 30's for a fairly long ride. They started cutting up and telling each other about their lovers prowess, sexual escapades and how tight or hard some of their body parts were.
I usually stay off the convo, set my radio at a normal level and try to mind my own business, but one of them tapped me on the shoulder and said: "Hey I didn't know you was taping us?" I explained to her that the camera was for mutual safety, then I pointed at a sticker on the window that warned about video surveillance.
They all started raising cain, so I pulled over to a gas station and asked them if they wanted to finish the ride if that made them uncomfortable, they told me that they wanted to keep their chat private so I told them, "*What happens in my Uber, stays in my Uber*, unless you do something illegal. The system is on a loop, after 2 hours of recording it get erased and starts over again". I offered them again to finish the ride but they was about 5 minutes from their destination and decided to go on.
They seemed at eased after I explained how my system worked and went back to their normal jabbering and at the end of the ride the one that requested gave me a $ 5.00 tip.
I had a couple or riders, one of them very sketchy type that refused to get in the car when he saw the sticker, I collected my cancel fee and moved on.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Just last night I picked up a group of 4 women, all in their 30's for a fairly long ride. They started cutting up and telling each other about their lovers prowess, sexual escapades and how tight or hard some of their body parts were.
> I usually stay off the convo, set my radio at a normal level and try to mind my own business, but one of them tapped me on the shoulder and said: "Hey I didn't know you was taping us?" I explained to her that the camera was for mutual safety, then I pointed at a sticker on the window that warned about video surveillance.
> They all started raising cain, so I pulled over to a gas station and asked them if they wanted to finish the ride if that made them uncomfortable, they told me that they wanted to keep their chat private so I told them, "*What happens in my Uber, stays in my Uber*, unless you do something illegal. The system is on a loop, after 2 hours of recording it get erased and starts over again". I offered them again to finish the ride but they was about 5 minutes from their destination and decided to go on.
> They seemed at eased after I explained how my system worked and went back to their normal jabbering and at the end of the ride the one that requested gave me a $ 5.00 tip.
> I had a couple or riders, one of them very sketchy type that refused to get in the car when he saw the sticker, I collected my cancel fee and moved on.


So I should probably put up a sign saying you are Being recorded


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So I should probably put up a sign saying you are Being recorded


In Kentucky there is 1 party consent, but if you record audio you should place a sticker on the outside before they enter the vehicle, otherwise you can only record video without audio. Check your State and local laws.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Mine is well placed near the rear view mirror with the wiring completely concealed and not easy to see. Never had a rider even mention it to me. Today I forgot to put it on before a pickup and realized halfway through the ride. I just told the passenger it must have gotten unplugged and that I always use it. All they said was smart idea. 

Bottom line, I dont care what the laws are. My car, my rules. Any passenger notices and objects, they will be given the choice to end the ride or continue with the ride being recorded. As PepeLePiu said, it stays with me only. No one has access to the the video on my encrypted computer and I don't do stupid things like post them or let my friends see them. Then the videos are government strength deleted or the equivalent of being shredded after 60 days storage. Just be smart, hope you never have to use one and sleep better at night knowing you have CYA!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Auxcord, did you buy a dashcam?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Auxcord, did you buy a dashcam?


I bought one today. Yes


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Do you have to tell them that they are being recorded?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

In MAssachetts you have to tell them if you are audio recording. Video you don't.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Do you have to tell them that they are being recorded?


Laws vary by state. Make sure you adhere to the laws that apply. In Louisiana it's a 1 party consent state so I don't post any notifications. I use the falcon 360 and most riders don't even realize it's a camera.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

But in the event something does happen with driver vs pax, will it be thrown out because of no sign or consent ?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I think mine is noticeable


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 132475
> I think mine is noticeable


Is that dual channel?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

It's one way only


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> But in the event something does happen with driver vs pax, will it be thrown out because of no sign or consent ?


If you State laws allows for 1 party consent you are in the clear, if you consent (I'm assuming you are) you are the one party. Now a little obscurity about the eavesdropping law... In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals, you can get in trouble for not having a sign outside the window that says something like this:







In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals.

This has to be placed conspicuously facing outwards, that way the Eavesdropping law is nullified since entering the vehicle is tacit consent.
I was told this by a lawyer.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> If you State laws allows for 1 party consent you are in the clear, if you consent (I'm assuming you are) you are the one party. Now a little obscurity about the eavesdropping law... In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals, you can get in trouble for not having a sign outside the window that says something like this:
> View attachment 132478
> 
> In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals.
> ...


That depends on what state you're in as well. Some state laws allow one party consent for audio as well.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

No - people ask about it out of curiosity. I just talk about liability and recording accidents rather than pax.

If they press, just tell them businesses from liquor stores to hotels to casinos to McDonald's have cameras, my "place of business" is no different.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

105398 said:


> No - people ask about it out of curiosity. I just talk about liability and recording accidents rather than pax.
> 
> If they press, just tell them businesses from liquor stores to hotels to casinos to McDonald's have cameras, my "place of business" is no different.


But i notice most places have signs they are being recorded though for the most part, i am guessing for the same reason.

I guess it would be hard to prove that i didn't have a sign in the event an incident does happen


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 132475
> I think mine is noticeable


Mine is similarly mounted. But what I did was tuck that cable above into the interior roof liner, the run it down the A pillar of the windshield. It goes through my glove box and out the bottom to the outlet I plug it into. Never had a peep about it.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I just hid mine. And no one will find out unless they have already done something that waives their rights.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> Just last night I picked up a group of 4 women, all in their 30's for a fairly long ride. They started cutting up and telling each other about their lovers prowess, sexual escapades and how tight or hard some of their body parts were.
> I usually stay off the convo, set my radio at a normal level and try to mind my own business, but one of them tapped me on the shoulder and said: "Hey I didn't know you was taping us?" I explained to her that the camera was for mutual safety, then I pointed at a sticker on the window that warned about video surveillance.
> They all started raising cain, so I pulled over to a gas station and asked them if they wanted to finish the ride if that made them uncomfortable, they told me that they wanted to keep their chat private so I told them, "*What happens in my Uber, stays in my Uber*, unless you do something illegal. The system is on a loop, after 2 hours of recording it get erased and starts over again". I offered them again to finish the ride but they was about 5 minutes from their destination and decided to go on.
> They seemed at eased after I explained how my system worked and went back to their normal jabbering and at the end of the ride the one that requested gave me a $ 5.00 tip.
> I had a couple or riders, one of them very sketchy type that refused to get in the car when he saw the sticker, I collected my cancel fee and moved on.


I tell them it is extra to turn the up skirt cams off.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

geauxfish said:


> That depends on what state you're in as well. Some state laws allow one party consent for audio as well.


That is true, but only if you are part of the conversation, let's say you get two individual in the back seat talking a bout a drug deal, you hear but don't take part, that is Eavesdropping and all the recordings can't be used in court. By having the sticker, you get rid of the eavesdropping part and all of it becomes valid in court.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> That is true, but only if you are part of the conversation, let's say you get two individual in the back seat talking a bout a drug deal, you hear but don't take part, that is Eavesdropping and all the recordings can't be used in court. By having the sticker, you get rid of the eavesdropping part and all of it becomes valid in court.


Its not eavesdropping if you're in public. In Louisiana anyway. More liberal states would probably view it different.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> That is true, but only if you are part of the conversation, let's say you get two individual in the back seat talking a bout a drug deal, you hear but don't take part, that is Eavesdropping and all the recordings can't be used in court. By having the sticker, you get rid of the eavesdropping part and all of it becomes valid in court.


I believe if you are well within earshot and the two having the conversation have no reasonable expectation of privacy, which they don't in your vehicle knowing you are within earshot, that is not eavesdropping. At least in most single party consent state.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I have these just above the door handles on the 3 pax doors.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I believe if you are well within earshot and the two having the conversation have no reasonable expectation of privacy, which they don't in your vehicle knowing you are within earshot, that is not eavesdropping. At least in most single party consent state.


My point the whole time is not that I can't hear, is that I record what I hear without their consent, and also I want to point out that I'm talking about a convo where I don't take part, let's say 2 people in the back seat.
NorCalPhil has a sticker similar at mine and that is the main component to lawfully record both video and audio as long as you notify the parties *before* (<==That is crucial) they enter the vehicle by means of visual or oral warning. That recording becomes admissible in court for any proceedings that may arise.
I had a Lawyer rider about 7 months ago, just before I installed my dash camera, I asked him for a consultation in the matter and we agreed on a nominal fee. $ 40.00 bucks and half an hour later I got all the info I needed for the State of Kentucky.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I've had hundreds of people notice or comment, never had anyone complain or express unhappiness about it. Usually people just say "Oh cool, that's smart" and we move on.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I believe if you are well within earshot and the two having the conversation have no reasonable expectation of privacy, which they don't in your vehicle knowing you are within earshot, that is not eavesdropping. At least in most single party consent state.


Exactly this!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I think mine is noticeable


Looks like a nice camera. You should look into hiding the wires and powering it directly from your fuse box. Any stereo installion shop can do the job in 15 minutes.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Looks like a nice camera. You should look into hiding the wires and powering it directly from your fuse box. Any stereo installion shop can do the job in 15 minutes.


Thanks


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Worse comment I've ever gotten was the creepiest non comment

Pax, "Do you have a Dash cam?"
Me, "Yes, I do, it records inside and out for our protect in case we get into an accident."
Pax, "Does it save the files locally?"
Me, "Nope, I actually have set to save to the cloud, but writes over the files after about 6 hours. So nothing is saved." Not true but that is what I said.
Rest of the ride, pax was completely silent and just stared at me from the back seat.

Made me wonder where they would find my body, if I didn't have the dash cam.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

disp350 said:


> No one has access to the the video on my encrypted computer and *I don't do stupid things like post them* or let my friends see them. Then the videos are government strength deleted or the equivalent of being shredded after 60 days storage. Just be smart, hope you never have to use one and sleep better at night knowing you have CYA!


Stupid, huh? Was the driver who got beaten by the Taco Bell guy stupid to post his video? Was the driver whose passenger threatened to falsely report him to Uber for sexual assault stupid to post his incident?

Or, were they doing a service to all other drivers by posting them to (a) publicise the abuse of drivers by pax and (b) discourage other pax from committing such abuse against drivers in the future?

I'd say the latter. You can do as you please; it's up to you, but when pax try to abuse me or do something illegal, you can bet their escapades are going online.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Have mine 3 weeks.... no stealth install, in fact mine sits just in front of my rear view (it's an old iOS) with a black screensaver marquee' Recording in progress'... got stickers posted above the seat belts on either side and on the back end of the center armrest.. 'you will be recorded'. 
So far two uber 2 stars with no comments and one Lyft snowflake left a less than 5 star asking 'why is this dude taping me?' but didn't have the decency to just ask. Thinking of changing the sticker to say 'your silence = compliance'


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I lie about it going to the cloud as well, but I tell them that when I get home, I download the recordings from the cloud to a terabyte back up drive. When that fills up, I delete the old as long as there's no accusations of criminal misconduct. Recordings could last several months but will never leave the backup drive unless required by Uber or Law Enforcement.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> In Kentucky there is 1 party consent, but if you record audio you should place a sticker on the outside before they enter the vehicle, otherwise you can only record video without audio. Check your State and local laws.


NC is also a one party consent state for both audio and video. If they ask I tell them, otherwise I say nothing.


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> I have these just above the door handles on the 3 pax doors.


Where did u get those handy little stickers?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Ex_Uber_Ant said:


> Where did u get those handy little stickers?


Look at the watermark on the bottom right of the picture ".com"


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

Got it, thank you!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> If you State laws allows for 1 party consent you are in the clear, if you consent (I'm assuming you are) you are the one party. Now a little obscurity about the eavesdropping law... In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals, you can get in trouble for not having a sign outside the window that says something like this:
> View attachment 132478
> 
> In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals.
> ...


The instant you converse with them to confirm identity, destination, and the like, you are considered part of the conversation. If anyone leaves the car for a stop or something, you'll need to engage again. Then you're in the clear for single-party.



Go4 said:


> Worse comment I've ever gotten was the creepiest non comment
> 
> Pax, "Do you have a Dash cam?"
> Me, "Yes, I do, it records inside and out for our protect in case we get into an accident."
> ...


I tell them I clean out the cloud every few months.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> I have these just above the door handles on the 3 pax doors.


Gotta admit, the stickers are nice, clean and very minimalist.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Worse comment I've ever gotten was the creepiest non comment
> 
> Pax, "Do you have a Dash cam?"
> Me, "Yes, I do, it records inside and out for our protect in case we get into an accident."
> ...


maybe she didn't have anything to say that she would be 100% comfortable being put on youtube or be shown to others? remember, uber drivers theoretically know who the pax are


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a very conspicious cam for a long while. I got a few people who didn't like it and on Lyft even got some downrates with the cam listed as the reason for the low rating. Since then I've made the cam a little less conspicous and it seems to help.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been driving over 3 years in Los Angeles. I've never seen a need for a dash cam. Question for drivers with dash cams; Have you ever had to use video from your dash cam to prosecute a passenger in court? I really doubt it. Even if you use it to monitor traffic/accidents in front of you, most insurance companies don't want to be bothered by your video .Seems like a useless toy to me.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

any drivers have a sign advising video taping, but do not bother actually having the sometimes pricy equipment? could be a deterrent to bad behavior w/minimal expense


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

butchr said:


> I've been driving over 3 years in Los Angeles. I've never seen a need for a dash cam. Question for drivers with dash cams; Have you ever had to use video from your dash cam to prosecute a passenger in court? I really doubt it. Even if you use it to monitor traffic/accidents in front of you, most insurance companies don't want to be bothered by your video .Seems like a useless toy to me.


Remember the woman who was going to accuse her driver of rape for not having a phone charger?





Dash cam saved this guy 15 to life...you have no clue who will get in your car or how they will act. Everything is great, until it isn't... The unexpected can happen in a heartbeat.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Stripzip said:


> Remember the woman who was going to accuse her driver of rape for not having a phone charger?
> 
> Dash cam saved this guy 15 to life...you have no clue who will get in your car.


just because someone makes a threat, doesn't mean they will follow through.

and if she did follow through, she would still have to convince the police,the da,and 12 angry men she was telling the truth.

dash cam could save the man hassle, but probably not 15 yrs


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

butchr said:


> I've been driving over 3 years in Los Angeles. I've never seen a need for a dash cam. Question for drivers with dash cams; Have you ever had to use video from your dash cam to prosecute a passenger in court? I really doubt it. Even if you use it to monitor traffic/accidents in front of you, most insurance companies don't want to be bothered by your video .Seems like a useless toy to me.


I just used it in a minor accident with another vehicle. He claimed I hit him, and filed with insurance to that fact. The video clearly showed he was at fault, and his insurance accepted it over his word. Useless toy saved me $$$ and got me a nice insurance payout as well.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> I just used it in a minor accident with another vehicle. He claimed I hit him, and filed with insurance to that fact. The video clearly showed he was at fault, and his insurance accepted it over his word. Useless toy saved me $$$ and got me a nice insurance payout as well.


in your situation, do you think if you told them over the phone you had a video-but didn't-that the other driver would have been bluffed? maybe the ins company just took your word,it was a minor accident & looking at videos takes time


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just curious. I'm sure there have been paxs that noticed the dash cam and asked questions about it


Nope. I have had people ask why I have it, thast about it. Not everyone likes it but they all understand why. I record audio as well so im required to notify peopel so I have signs in my car. if

* honestly, I could care less if they complain. Ill take a 1 star over getting caught up on some fake charges a pissed off/drunk passenger makes up. Also people have stopped stealing my phone chargers and the drunks behave better.

- best part is, I have a Stewie Vader bobblehead on my dash and one of my signs is right under it, so alot of people think the camera is in the bobble head even though the camera is in plain view about 20 inches up lol

** note ao auxcord, ive got some graphics I can send you with the signs I use here in Mass. They even list the MA statute(?) regarding recording in public.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

BTW: 2 hour loop is way way WAY too short. Your dash cam won't be of any use in false accusations after the fact.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> Nope. I have had people ask why I have it, thast about it. Not everyone likes it but they all understand why. I record audio as well so im required to notify peopel so I have signs in my car. if
> 
> * honestly, I could care less if they complain. Ill take a 1 star over getting caught up on some fake charges a pissed off/drunk passenger makes up. Also people have stopped stealing my phone chargers and the drunks behave better.
> 
> ...


Sure. Please send to me



Stripzip said:


> Remember the woman who was going to accuse her driver of rape for not having a phone charger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that an actual dash cam or his iPhone?


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Dashcan



I_Like_Spam said:


> any drivers have a sign advising video taping, but do not bother actually having the sometimes pricy equipment? could be a deterrent to bad behavior w/minimal expense


Falcon F360 is only 100 bucks and change.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

I had one passenger claim to be a lawyer and get all pissy about it. I offered to end the ride, and she said, "No, I'm just going to record you too." She then proceeded to hold her phone up for the whole ride when she wasn't dropping it, because I stopped avoiding potholes. As she got out, she said she was going to contact Uber about my camera and I asked her if she wanted my attorney's number. He's a prosecutor for the State of Maryland who uses the wiretap statutes on a regular basis. 

I have not heard back and I'm sure my one star affected her rating more than hers affected mine.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> My point the whole time is not that I can't hear, is that I record what I hear without their consent, and also I want to point out that I'm talking about a convo where I don't take part, let's say 2 people in the back seat.
> NorCalPhil has a sticker similar at mine and that is the main component to lawfully record both video and audio as long as you notify the parties *before* (<==That is crucial) they enter the vehicle by means of visual or oral warning. That recording becomes admissible in court for any proceedings that may arise.
> I had a Lawyer rider about 7 months ago, just before I installed my dash camera, I asked him for a consultation in the matter and we agreed on a nominal fee. $ 40.00 bucks and half an hour later I got all the info I needed for the State of Kentucky.


How much did he pay you for telling him about that great restaurant he needed intel on? Lawyers


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> If you State laws allows for 1 party consent you are in the clear, if you consent (I'm assuming you are) you are the one party. Now a little obscurity about the eavesdropping law... In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals, you can get in trouble for not having a sign outside the window that says something like this:
> View attachment 132478
> 
> In the case that you capture video and audio, as long as you don't make it publicly available you will not be committing a crime, but it is inadmissible in court since for audio where you don't take part has to have the consent of at least one of the individuals.
> ...


I don't understand one party consent. When is there ever less than one party? Like if the camera secretly decides to record people without their consent? If cameras could decide tho, then they'd have to be considered a party (and can we call it people, not parties, please, one _person_ consent, and if there's any recording happening then their is one person who consented to a recording).


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> I don't understand one party consent. When is there ever less than one party? Like if the camera secretly decides to record people without their consent? If cameras could decide tho, then they'd have to be considered a party (and can we call it people, not parties, please, one _person_ consent, and if there's any recording happening then their is one person who consented to a recording).


'Party' is a legal term which includes one to multiple persons in that group. Think 'party of one' in a restaurant.

Concerning a One Party Consent. If you walk into a private setting and there is a camera recording, but the individual that set up the camera is not there, then there is just yourself (one party). If there are no signs stating you are being recorded, and you do not acknowledge that you are aware there is a camera, then there would be no consent and the video/audio would not be legal, even in a 'One Party Consent' state.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> in your situation, do you think if you told them over the phone you had a video-but didn't-that the other driver would have been bluffed? maybe the ins company just took your word,it was a minor accident & looking at videos takes time


The other driver was beligerant at the scene, blaming it on me, generally being an ass. The damage was basically paint transfer to my bumper. I would have never reported it. I told the idiot I had a camera, and that the incident was recorded. He didn't care, was reluctant to give me his info, and was being a general ass (repeated for emphasis). 
So when he put in the claim with his insurance claiming I hit him, I offered the video evidence which they reviewed and ruled in my favor immediately. I just uploaded it to youtube as a private video, so easy for them to review. I think not having a front and rear facing cam, regardless of whether you do rideshare, is just cheap insurance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

butchr said:


> I've been driving over 3 years in Los Angeles. I've never seen a need for a dash cam. Question for drivers with dash cams; Have you ever had to use video from your dash cam to prosecute a passenger in court? I really doubt it. Even if you use it to monitor traffic/accidents in front of you, most insurance companies don't want to be bothered by your video .Seems like a useless toy to me.


How long have you been driving?

Me, I've been driving for 18 years of my life. I've never needed my insurance, never got into an accident.

Doesn't mean I wouldn't want to be covered in case it does. I'd rather have the cam and not need it, then for that bad day to come and not have it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> The instant you converse with them to confirm identity, destination, and the like, you are considered part of the conversation. If anyone leaves the car for a stop or something, you'll need to engage again. Then you're in the clear for single-party.
> 
> I tell them I clean out the cloud every few months.


Make it rain!!!



dirtylee said:


> BTW: 2 hour loop is way way WAY too short. Your dash cam won't be of any use in false accusations after the fact.


A friend of mine has multiple xd cards in her car. If something happenes; she switches out to a fresh card so the incident doesn't get recorded over.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> I don't understand one party consent. When is there ever less than one party? Like if the camera secretly decides to record people without their consent? If cameras could decide tho, then they'd have to be considered a party (and can we call it people, not parties, please, one _person_ consent, and if there's any recording happening then their is one person who consented to a recording).


I think UberLaLa answered that just right. A "party" is the legal term since some times is not an actual parson but a rep for a Company or Corporation.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I would REFUSE to ride in a car that was recording me.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Do you have to tell them that they are being recorded?


It varies from state to state in the state of Florida you have to have it it's on the back of my head rest and it's on the DAS H and I told the passengers that camera is in the car for their safety as well as mine and I've not had any issues with it.











lilCindy said:


> I would REFUSE to ride in a car that was recording me.


Well then my friend I wouldn't let the car door hit you in the butt on your way out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I think UberLaLa answered that just right. A "party" is the legal term since some times is not an actual parson but a rep for a Company or Corporation.


Party is a legal term for participant in this case. If you're doing an auditory recording, the person who is doing the recording and owns the recording needs to participate in the conversation at least a little bit.



lilCindy said:


> I would REFUSE to ride in a car that was recording me.


Do you also refuse to walk down streets that have cameras on them? Go into stores that have cameras? Have fun staying in your house.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Party is a legal term for participant in this case. If you're doing an auditory recording, the person who is doing the recording and owns the recording needs to participate in the conversation at least a little bit.
> 
> Do you also refuse to walk down streets that have cameras on them? Go into stores that have cameras? Have fun staying in your house.


Public camera? No. Cameras in the car of some creepy driver that keeps looking at me in the rear mirror? Yes!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I would REFUSE to ride in a car that was recording me.


And I will love for you to pay my cancelation fee. Our car, our rules.



lilCindy said:


> Public camera? No. Cameras in the car of some creepy driver that keeps looking at me in the rear mirror? Yes!


It has happened several times that I have pax in my car who tried to snort cocaine in my back seat, or after sneaking a drink take a sip. So now you telling us that we shouldn't keep tabs in what happens in our car?

Man, I 'm glad you are not one of my riders. Wait... If I knew you was one of my riders I would love to give you a quiet comfortable ride in my clean, non-smoking car and the 1 star you every single time for no other reason that I caught you looking at the back of my head...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Public camera? No. Cameras in the car of some creepy driver that keeps looking at me in the rear mirror? Yes!


When we are driving for Uber we are just like any other service provider for store. It's a business. At least we all know now how easy it is to keep you out of our cars, right? LOL


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Public camera? No. Cameras in the car of some creepy driver that keeps looking at me in the rear mirror? Yes!


oh my again with us looking at you..... I presume that you wouldn't want them recording you because they would then have the proof against you of what an awful PAX you are and could be deactivated.... jm2c


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I would REFUSE to ride in a car that was recording me.


Gee why am i not suprised.



SuzeCB said:


> Party is a legal term for participant in this case. If you're doing an auditory recording, the person who is doing the recording and owns the recording needs to participate in the conversation at least a little bit.
> 
> Do you also refuse to walk down streets that have cameras on them? Go into stores that have cameras? Have fun staying in your house.


When the pax enters and I say "Hi" they reply "Hello" I confirm their name, they confirm their destination, then begin talking about... whatever...

...doesn't that imply that I am part of the conversation? I can hear everything they are saying, we have auditory exchanges establishing my presence and ability to hear everything being said in the vehicle?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Hell no! My friends and I will often have very private conversations while traveling.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Hell no! My friends and I will often have very private conversations while traveling.


Well Cindy excuse me for protecting my self from any false accusations from a passengers, or any personal attacks, and thank you for the cancellation fee, and good luck in getting another uber in the future.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> Well Cindy excuse me for protecting my self from any false accusations from a passengers, or any personal attacks, and thank you for the cancellation fee, and good luck in getting another uber in the future.


You sound pretty. I bet your guest love using the bathroom at your house


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Hell no! My friends and I will often have very private conversations while traveling.


Now I know she is a troll. *Friends? What Friends, unless you tip them generously, that is. *JK, you must have lots of nice friends, but you do spend a lot of time on this board, which is pretty lonesome, for a passenger with any friends.
*


lilCindy said:



I would REFUSE to ride in a car that was recording me.

Click to expand...

*
Another great reason to have a dash cam in your car.



lilCindy said:


> You sound pretty.


Tesla34, you do sound pretty.  First really nice tip from our friend!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Now I know she is a troll. *Friends? What Friends, unless you tip them generously, that is. *JK, you must have lots of nice friends, but you do spend a lot of time on this board, which is pretty lonesome, for a passenger with any friends.
> *
> *
> Another great reason to have a dash cam in your car.
> ...


That was supposed to be pretty paranoid.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Wait till your falsley accused of theft or any thing a passenger can falsley accuse you of, or you involved in a wreck, and a lawsuit. A dash cam can save you.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> No. I said you are paranoid if you put a camera in your car.


I believe "One can be paranoid, but with passengers like you, one can not be too paranoid." 
I just do not trust you.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Is cindy hi jacking another thread?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Is cindy hi jacking another thread?


I don't have a right to comment on a thread like everyone else here?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I don't have a right to comment on a thread like everyone else here?


Of course you do, just like i do and everyone else.

Every thread you comment in, turns into all about you, tho at least this time it stayed on the general topic.

As for cams, i am all for them. The driver is at great disadvantage if the pax in backseat has ill intentions. The cam won't stop it, but it is a good deterrent.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Of course you do, just like i do and everyone else.
> 
> Every thread you comment in, turns into all about you, tho at least this time it stayed on the general topic.
> 
> As for cams, i am all for them. The driver is at great disadvantage if the pax in backseat has ill intentions. The cam won't stop it, but it is a good deterrent.


Does your cell phone not have a video recorder on it? If something is starting to get out of hand you can easily record it. Passengers do not need their entire trip recorded. Especially now that I have learned that some drivers are trying to look up the skirts of women.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Does your cell phone not have a video recorder on it? If something is starting to get out of hand you can easily record it. Passengers do not need their entire trip recorded. Especially now that I have learned that some drivers are trying to look up the skirts of women.


So i am supposed to tell my assailant "time out" so i can grab my phone off mount start recorder, place back on mount, and say "game on"

Thar is what you are saying, and do you see how stupid that is?

And do you have proof someone is trying to see your panties? Or just throwing out accusations on hearsay?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

You have your phone right in front of you at all times. 2 clicks.

If you're really being assaulted your little dashcam isn't going to save you.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Did i say it was? Its a deterrent. 

If a pax is getting out of hand, i am on phone calling 911, not filming him with it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Hell no! My friends and I will often have very private conversations while traveling.


Just like in a taxi, or on a bus or train, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy in an Uber or any other TNC vehicle.



Cklw said:


> So i am supposed to tell my assailant "time out" so i can grab my phone off mount start recorder, place back on mount, and say "game on"
> 
> Thar is what you are saying, and do you see how stupid that is?
> 
> And do you have proof someone is trying to see your panties? Or just throwing out accusations on hearsay?


Someone made a joke on another Thread about upskirt cameras


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> just because someone makes a threat, doesn't mean they will follow through.
> 
> and if she did follow through, she would still have to convince the police,the da,and 12 angry men she was telling the truth.
> 
> dash cam could save the man hassle, but probably not 15 yrs


There's a line from a song by They Might Be Giants that goes like this: "Can't shake the devil's hand and say you're only kidding...". If someone makes a threat and it's obviously not in jest, then that person should expect some kind of preemptive action.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> How long have you been driving?
> 
> Me, I've been driving for 18 years of my life. I've never needed my insurance, never got into an accident.
> 
> Doesn't mean I wouldn't want to be covered in case it does. I'd rather have the cam and not need it, then for that bad day to come and not have it.


I've been


steveK2016 said:


> How long have you been driving?
> 
> Me, I've been driving for 18 years of my life. I've never needed my insurance, never got into an accident.
> 
> Doesn't mean I wouldn't want to be covered in case it does. I'd rather have the cam and not need it, then for that bad day to come and not have it.


44 years


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Passengers do not need their entire trip recorded. Especially now that I have learned that some drivers are trying to look up the skirts of women.


This is a great idea Cindy. Thanks for mentioning it. This is going to be expensive. Need at least 3 cams to get the best chance at getting that perfect cam shot. This motivates me to drive more. Fringe benefits! 180 Days of Change!!!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

If the OP' cam recycles after 2 hours, it's almost worthless. It might be useful for a traffic accident, but if a customer complains about some personal interactions the recording is almost guaranteed to be erased by the time you hear from Uber about it.


----------

